# How Tall Are You?



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

6'2. But lot of fat. Weight about 210 lbs.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

5'6" about 138-140lbs


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I am from turkey and not familiar with your units.
my height= 1.76m
my weight= 106kg
gender= male
someone may convert these to your units.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

6'3 unsure of weight


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Six foot one, one ninety pounds.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

5 ft 11
154 lbs 
It might be more since ive not checked my height in over half a year and ive not checked my weight for even longer.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

About 6'2


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Height: 5-9

Weight: 170lbs


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

75 inches
15 stone,4 pounds


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

5feet3' n 100 pounds..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

5'2.5"


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

6'1.75" 205 pounds. I can't lie to myself anymore and say I'm taller when I measured myself the other day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> 6'1.75" 205 pounds. I can't lie to myself anymore and say I'm taller when I measured myself the other day.


That's 6'2" to me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

exactly five foot. not sure about the weight, but i think ive lost some


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5'11" and about 132lbs


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'1"


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

5'8"


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

5'3". Everyone else in my immediate family is 5'7" to 6'.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Six feet and skinny-ish.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

5'9'' 145lbs


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Argh I'm so tiny for a guy- 5'3 and about 100 lbs..that's laughable


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

5'5 138 pounds I just recently started working out again right after I lost alot of fat


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

5'3" 

You don't want to know my weight and I'm not telling.


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

5'5"
My weight is a little more than it should be.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

5 feet and 3/4 of an inch. I weigh around 125 lbs, but the bulk is more muscle than fat.


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

5'2 1/2. I tell people 5'3" though


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

5'6" and 115 pounds.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

I speak for all the short people, including me in saying "I'm not short, I am funsized"


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

6'2 
140 pounds

I'm trying to put weight on.


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

5'11"
127 pounds

the doctor measured my height at 1.80 metres but when i look that up its between 5'10" and half and 5'11", its one of the two anyway


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

5' 10.5", 160lbs


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6'5, 170ish


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

5'9 125lb


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

4'2 500lb


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

im kidding 5'11 190lb


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

5'2 or 5'3
Fat at 130 pounds
pffffffffffffffft


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

6'2" slender too skinny everywhere except stomach, 150lbs


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6'1 and 150 lbs 

I'm as skinny as a rail :teeth Weight just seems to fall off me for some reason :sus!


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

slightly under 6'0, 140lbs


----------



## mbg1411 (Feb 21, 2012)

5'9
175lbs


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6'0"
215#


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

5'11", 175 lbs.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

These kinds of threads make me feel chubby.

I'm 5'5 and well within my healthy BMI range...just have to keep telling myself that's all that matters. Haven't weighed myself in awhile, but I'm usually around 130-140.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

5 or 5'1 I'm not entirely sure. Fun sized! :yay

As far a weight goes, well, I don't think I'll need a parachute for skydiving. I'll just float to safety.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm just 5'1''. I am a migit comparing to others around me.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if Im the biggest guy in this post.
Im 6'1", 350lbs. Also, Im big boned.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am 4' 9 1/2"

102 lbs or so


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

5'1"...


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

5' 1"


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

5'1'' and about 125 lbs ._.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5'6" and 125 lbs


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

5'9" & 170 lbs.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

5'9" or 5'10". About 237lbs. (Working on the whole weight thing, trust me. :b)
EDIT: Measured today. Closer to 5'9" than 10.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

5'4" 120 lbs


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

5'11" - 6' or so. 90Kg or... about 200Lbs.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

5'0 about 125


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5' 11 1/2". So close to hitting 6', and yet so far away...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5'9"
I haven't been a scale in years, but I'm somewhere in the 160-170 lb range.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

153cm/5'0" and not enough weight.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

5'6" and weight goes between 120-125 lb.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

6'0" 165 lbs


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

5'10.5" and 190lbs

I'm chunky and I know it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

5'8, but all 3 of my brothers on my dad side is all 6'+.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

5'4"


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 2" 196lbs

Graawwr! I'm still fairly lanky and lean looking though.

I don't feel like a tall(ish) person though, and I'm always a little shocked when I see myself in photos.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

close to 6, thin


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

6'4


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

5'8


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

5'1". 103 lbs.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

6'1"


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

shorty 5'1 
130lbs


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

5 ft 8.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know, 5'8 maybe..


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

5'10" 

I haven't weighed myself lately, but I'm a size 8, so like 150?


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

4'9.5" and 95-100 lbs. Or somewhere around there. I haven't weight myself in a while, but the last time I did I was 96 lbs.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

5'7" so too short


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

6'4 and quite thin (thinner than I'd like to be). I've been meaning to gain weight for over a decade.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

5'4 -.- I hope I can grow to atleast 5'9 before my growth stops


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

5*4


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6'3 and 185


----------



## bitesize (Mar 7, 2012)

Something between 5 foot and 5 foot 1. I'm little. Not sure what my weight in pounds is....maybe 90?? I'm 42 kilos


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

5'10, 140lbs.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

5'9"
150lbs


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

6'1" 185


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

18 clicks wide forty fathoms deep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> 6 2" 196lbs
> 
> Graawwr! I'm still fairly lanky and lean looking though.
> 
> I don't feel like a tall(ish) person though, and I'm always a little shocked when I see myself in photos.


I am about that without Paxil (6'3" 195) I have a European build (thanks Dad, RIP  ).

I had to go to the doc today - I found out I am TEN POUNDS lighter than I thought I was! :yay - 30 pounds of Paxil fat - more millennium man to love for da ladeees :lol.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

6'1 maybe 6'2 since the last time measured. 188 pounds last time weighed, so pretty well built for my height I'd say. A bit if a disappointment, my mum is the only one who cares how tall I am and I think she was expecting a 9 ft Greek Titan at least 6'5.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6'0" 196 pounds


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

5'7 - 124 pounds.


----------



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

6'1 230 to much I know...thank you Paxil...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

5'8" - 240 lbs ops


----------



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

just under 5 feet awwwyeah... I actually like being short, just don't like people mistaking me for a child (but they are obviously idiotic and not observant)


----------



## sakibomb (Mar 6, 2012)

5'5-5'6 120 .-.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

5'6 145!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Heels are a short girl's best friend


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

5'9.5" and curvy.


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm 18, female and 5'6"


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

6'2


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

5'3... But I like to say 5'4 just so I can feel a little taller :>


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

6'2"


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

6'1.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

5'10''


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

5'4 the shortest man alive.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Just under 5'3


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

179 cm


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

5'6.5


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

5'8 :-/


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

5'7 short mofo FUAAAAARK!!!!!!


----------



## theyouthexpress (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to increase mine but don't know how?? Please tell me some steps how i can increase mine height??:mum
_________________________________

Online Youth Worker Magazine for the youth..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

theyouthexpress said:


> I want to increase mine but don't know how?? Please tell me some steps how i can increase mine height??:mum
> _________________________________
> 
> Online Youth Worker Magazine for the youth..


Shoe lifts.


----------



## virginia (Mar 16, 2012)

Well....
Mine Height is 5 feet 5" and Weight is 120 pounds.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

6'1"


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm about 186 CM. So that's about 6'1½", haha. Pretty content - wouldn't mind another inch or so, though


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

_5' 5_"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

160 cm or 5'3


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

6'0" about 153 lbs.


----------



## leejason86 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good day! Ever since one of my problem is my height I'm too small for my age. My height now is 4'6 at the age of 25.

Best Regards,
company logo designers


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

5'11


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

5'6'', 110 lb.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

i tho i was 6 for a while, then i realized i was 5'10

and last time i checked, 160lbs


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

6'5-6'6. 240 pounds.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

5'5 1/2.... and I don't just add the half to sound taller! It's true


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

5'3". And a half. The half counts!


----------



## EmergencyChocolate (Aug 12, 2011)

5'2. I also have a round face so I often get asked "What high school do you go to?" It used to bother me, but I just keep telling myself I'll be the last out of my circle of friends to get gray hair and wrinkles.


----------



## Silver81 (Mar 28, 2012)

6' 155lbs
Just lost 23 lbs since Jan exercising and eating healthier.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

6'1"


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

5'10"
73 kg (160lbs)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5'11"


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

simpleray1 said:


> 6'2. But lot of fat. Weight about 210 lbs.


210 isnt fat for someone your height


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

5'0" heheheh


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

1,86 cm


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

5'10" ~ 1,78 m


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

I am 5' 4


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

5'7"


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

1.63 cm


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

5'8" or 173 cm.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

5'11"


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

5'10 175lb


----------



## Dawid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi .., my name is Dawid, and i am from USA, 
my weight is 75kg, and my height is 5.5 ....
now i just want to gain my weight .....


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

5' 8" / 1.76m
140lbs / 64kg


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

5'3"


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

5'8 or 5'9


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

6'0'' & 1/2'' - round up to 6'1'' if you prefer.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> 1.63 cm


That's got to be a record :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4' 9 1/2" I believe. Or I may be just 4/9" or 4'10", I haven't been properly measured in a while. I just know I'm under 5 feet.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

OK i am latinamerican (mexican) so i am not very familiar with the english system. Here goes: 
1.58 mts. (don't laugh... it is quite traumatic for a guy)
and about 56 kilos.


----------



## Frasse (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm about 0.000 000 000 000 000 192 374 lightyears tall. In my country we don't use the metric system either, we don't need that ****. We use simple, practical lightyears.

Seriously though, I'm 1.82 meters.:b


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

au Lait said:


> 5'11"


Yay for tall women!

I'm 6 feet tall and weigh about 125 pounds +/- 5 pounds.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was 5'7.2, 206 pounds a few years ago , but I made kind of a big change. I m now probably 171 and 5'8.6. Your supposed to meausre yourself in the morning, the second you get out of bed cause you were in a horizontal position and the bones are set again, not 3 hours later when you go to a doctor. My life changed so much in the past 5 1/2 years.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Blanck said:


> Yay for tall women!
> 
> *I'm 6 feet tall* and weigh about 125 pounds +/- 5 pounds.


:nw

There are very few of you here. I think I've seen two other girls who are 6ft+


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

5'7 and 127 pounds last time I checked >.>


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

6'3 i know its tall but i hit a growth spurt very fast and dont feel tall :l


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

5'11.5. People always wonder why I don't just say I'm 6 feet.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

6'3 and 210lbs. By all rights I should be double the weight, because I eat enough for three people.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

5 foot nothing....
5' 1 on a tall day!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5'6"


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

5'4


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 6'1 so another tall girl here


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Woot woot:boogie


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

6'4.. damn im tall


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

5' 9" that is extremely tall for around here, most men I stare at their foreheads. And taller than all women in my family. Only 120 pounds.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

5' and 90-95 lbs


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

6'1'', 200lbs.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

6'2 and 150 lbs AKA a rake.


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

6 '1 or 186cm
It's not too tall, but I'm so used to seeing smaller people that it freaks me out when I'm around taller ones o_o


----------



## Cisco1993 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a measly 5'7 at 166lbs.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

5'7


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

6'4 (192 cm), 209 lbs (90 kg). I often feel that the danish women are too short xD


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

5'4"


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Beautifully Chaotic said:


> 5'5"
> My weight is a little more than it should be.


 You've spoken to God or something?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Somewhere between 5'9 -5'10 
I tend to slouch (which is bad) which makes me look around 5'7


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

5'4 & not posting weight because it's too shameful.... and I just ate like 3 brownies. 

Never making them again.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

5'8.6 and 172 pounds. I used to be 5'7 205 pounds, so i did a complete overhaul I guess.


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Around 6'2 and 140 lbs.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

5'11''. 170.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

5'10 , 170


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Almost six feet and about 135lb


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

5'2", 110lbs


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> 5'2", 110lbs


why the frown face?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> why the frown face?


I hate being so small


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I hate being so small


Nothing wrong with being small


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I hate being so small


Really? how tall would you want to be?

I prefer short girls, tall isn't too attractive on a girl in my eyes.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

At least 5'5". But I worry more about my weight. I can't gain. People tell me I'm too skinny and they don't realize it hurts people's feelings. Or they just don't care


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

5'5"ish, 130lbs. I'm pretty fit for the most part. However, being short sucks.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

About 5'2".

And I'm a woman... I don't divulge my weight to anyone; not even myself.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> At least 5'5". But I worry more about my weight. I can't gain. People tell me I'm too skinny and they don't realize it hurts people's feelings. Or they just don't care


Alot of girls would do anything to be your weight. and they do! Those people are just ignorant or jealous. IF you really want to gain you can , just have to analyze your calorie intake and increase it consistently. I used to weigh 148 pounds about 6 months ago, but i started to increase my intake in healthy manner and also stated working out a lot more. Now i am 170.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

5'6, 100 lbs.


----------



## Gio (May 10, 2012)

5'7, 154 lbs


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

5'5 1/2 and about 140lbs give or take. I haven't weighed myself in a while. I need to get back to working out. I prefer to be about 134lbs. Any thing lower then 130 I just look freaky and sickly  for me and my body shape.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I've grown another inch from somewhere I've been 6'2 for 2 years now I've grown an inch in a month it seems.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

6'0 180lb


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

6'1" 170lbs

I'm comfortable with that, though I wouldn't mind gaining a few pounds


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

five five


----------



## robertward203 (Apr 23, 2012)

5''2 - Master Wonka let me out the factory so I could take the ring to mordor


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

5'4"


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

5'10 and hoping I can get a few more inches from somewhere.



MrGilligan said:


> About 5'2".
> 
> And I'm a woman... I don't divulge my weight to anyone; not even myself.


The best thing I've read all night, ha.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

robertward203 said:


> 5''2 - Master Wonka let me out the factory so I could take the ring to mordor


rofl :b


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

5'5" 138 lbs.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

5'8 5'9

130 lbs


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

6'0


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Says 186cm on my passport. I think that's about six foot one.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

about 5'7"


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

5 foot 10

154 pounds

Shoe size 9.5


----------



## Einsamen Wolf (Apr 16, 2012)

Height: 6'2

Weight: 190 lbs.

...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5'10, 165lbs


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

5ft 2 & half


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

6 foot 3. A tallie over here.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> 5'6"
> 128lbs.
> Bloodtype: O


I was unaware we had underground comedians here on SAS. opcorn


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

5 foot 8


----------



## NostalgicSoul (Jun 13, 2012)

5'4"


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

5 7 weigh between 120-125 lbs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

6' 
192 lbs.
Caucasian


----------



## Mauricio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

6'1


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

4'11' .... Damn it just one inch away from 5'!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

5'9", I wish I was shorter, short girls are cuter.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

6 feet. 160lb(trying to get to 180)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5'0


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

5' 11''
172 lbs


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

5'5


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

5'9" close to 5'10" about 140


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

5'4"


----------



## jantina (Jul 2, 2012)

5'8''


----------



## kittybunnycat (Jun 13, 2012)

May I get tips on how to get taller?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

5'9"

Just one inch under average.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

nitro eh said:


> 6 feet. 160lb(trying to get to 180)


Also 6', trying to get to 180lbs (from 195)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

5'1


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

5'4


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm 5' 5.5'' and im athletic and I eat as minimally as i can but i am gaining weight and i dont know what to do. I'm not fat but im afraid i will be


----------



## hnbnh (Jul 3, 2012)

5'1"


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6'3


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

6'0


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

5'10", 174 lbs.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

188 cm, that's 6'2"


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm 5'2"; wish I was 5'5" 
My weight is 56kg and hopefully I lose 6 kgs soon


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

5'11"
186 lbs.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

179 cm... 5'8????


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

6'2"


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

5'1


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

5'9"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

5'6


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

it varies


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

5'7" 1/2.:mum:no:teeth


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> it varies


The ****!?!? u like a penis? Do you grow and shrink due to weather?

I are 5 foor tenners.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ Maybe what he/she means is that we're actually taller in the morning by a few centimeters then shrink the rest of the day!>


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

6'5 200 lbs.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

5'8.7 170 pounds


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> 179 cm... 5'8????


it maybe slightly taller then 5 8


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Im the worst one here.

6'1", 350lbs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I do this everytime.


----------



## Sillysoft (Jul 23, 2012)

6'7 over 300 pounds. Yes Im fat


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sillysoft said:


> 6'7 over 300 pounds. Yes Im fat


you Know thats the same exact size Hulk Hogan was in his prime? Try to lift some weights and see what happens


----------



## BeeBug (Jul 23, 2012)

just a quarter-inch short of 5'5"...and fluffy!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

5' 4.5" no shoes.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5'11"


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

5'41". Too much! T_T


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

5'3", and most of the people in my family are upwards of 5'7". When I had irl friends, they were all over 6', lol.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'm 5'11, which means I'm probably 5'9½-5'10.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm around 5'7 or 5'8.

Would like to be an inch or two taller but it's something I'm not concerned about though.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6'2. I think I already posted in this thread, but I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5'6'' about 5'8'' with my hair up


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

5'1" >>oh the agony.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

5'10''


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

5'1 shortttt afffff but oh well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tall enough to ride this ride.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

1,70 m which is 5.58 feet (according to the conversion table)


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

iheartkpop said:


> 5'1 shortttt afffff but oh well.


But short people are the best! Why so glum, chum?

6'1. From my experiences, it seems that everyone is always at least and inch shorter than they say they are :lol


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

5'7''


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

5'6. It sucks.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


> 5'1" >>oh the agony.


 you sound so cute and adorable : )


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> you sound so cute and adorable : )


short ppl are always called adorable, kinda like adults complimenting children.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

5.2 and a quarter yes i am short lol


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


> short ppl are always called adorable, kinda like adults complimenting children.


well thats not how I mean it though


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

about the average height of a short Asian girl, not too short but not tall.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> well thats not how I mean it though


im sure you ddnt but i cant help but have a smart retort b/c my height is a sensitive subject. thanks for the compliment


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

5'11" 
Don't worry, I'll be around 6'2" by 12th grade.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


> im sure you ddnt but i cant help but have a smart retort b/c my height is a sensitive subject. thanks for the compliment


I understand, It is a touchy subject. Im not that tall , 5 8.7, kinda okay though. I lost about 38 pounds too


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

5'0.... T__t


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

About 5'6.
It's kind of weird, since when I stress fractured my hip I found out my growth plates are still open. O.O. I'm 19.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

TallTales said:


> About 5'6.
> It's kind of weird, since when I stress fractured my hip I found out my growth plates are still open. O.O. I'm 19.[/QUOTE
> 
> hey, maybe youl get a inch or two : ) , its possible to grow at any age really just kind of hard, there is always room in the back, because I did it by taking a supplement


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

5'7 or 5'8 or 5'9 depends on hair


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

fhfgh


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> I'm 5'8'. I wish I was small and cute, like 5'4" and below...


I'm 1.83 m tall 

That's about 6'0 in the (sigh) imperial measurement

Being small and cute only means not being able to reach as many things ^^


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

5'8!


----------



## mahouyuki (Aug 11, 2012)

1.5m or 4.9ft.. really want to grow but Im guessing I wont be any more since Im 21.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

7'8


----------



## farmer1 (Jul 3, 2012)

6' 1'' 200


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

6'2"


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

5'9" ...is this okay for a guy?


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

5'2" and looking bad ***...kidding v.v and im fat Q~Q


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

5'8


----------



## adiyon84 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, I'm 183cm (6'0). I'm consider very tall in my country. Most Malaysian's height is 160-178cm for men. )


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

5'9", ideally I would be about 6'2". 

I might have been a bit taller if I hadn't been exposed to so much of my grandma's cigarette smoke and if I had been more athletic and ate better growing up. But oh well. My dad is about 5'10"-5'11 and my mom is about 5'7 or 5'8. I haven't grown any taller in over a year now.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> 5'9", ideally I would be about 6'2".
> 
> I might have been a bit taller if I hadn't been exposed to so much of my grandma's cigarette smoke and if I had been more athletic and ate better growing up. But oh well. My dad is about 5'10"-5'11 and my mom is about 5'7 or 5'8. I haven't grown any taller in over a year now.


I feel the same way. I have 3 other brothers with the same dad who are all 6ft+. I can only imagine that I might have been the same height if my diet wasn't piss poor as a child.

Btw, I'm 5'8.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

5"11. I hate being told you're so talll. I would say. You're so short. Do you work for Willy wonka ? Piss off haha.
But I use to be really short when I was a kid. I guess I got my wish.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

mr hoang said:


> 5"11. I hate being told you're so talll. I would say. You're so short. Do you work for Willy wonka ? Piss off haha.
> But I use to be really short when I was a kid. I guess I got my wish.


I'm, 6'3", I like my height but I also hate being told "you're so tall" haha. It's embarrassing when family says it and I get flustered when girls tell me, which happened a lot in high school -_- Also everyone assumes I should be playing basketball, thats REALLY annoying lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5'11"


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

IncrediblyCreativeName said:


> I'm, 6'3", I like my height but I also hate being told "you're so tall" haha. It's embarrassing when family says it and I get flustered when girls tell me, which happened a lot in high school -_- Also everyone assumes I should be playing basketball, thats REALLY annoying lol


Hahaha yeah man. Just because were tall they assume we play basketball. That comment is a bit insulting, like they are making fun of you for something you can't control. It makes you feel like a freak. " you're so tall" .. really? I didn't notice....lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

There are so many height threads I can't remember if I posted in this one or not anyway.

I'm 5'11"


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> 2"5' but if I wear makeup, I'm told I look 6"4' taller.


Hmm I don't follow lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I got measured earlier today in my socks and the nurse practitioner said I was 5'3''. That surprised me.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I got measured earlier today in my socks and the nurse practitioner said I was 5'3''. That surprised me.


Did you think you would be shorter or taller?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Did you think you would be shorter or taller?


Definitely shorter. Especially because over 3 months ago I was measured at around 5'2'' and a half and I had my shoes on while she was measuring me.  I grew?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Definitely shorter. Especially because over 3 months ago I was measured at around 5'2'' and a half and I had my shoes on while she was measuring me.  I grew?


Could depend on the time of day. Neat little fact about height when it comes to humans is that we're actually taller in the morning (or after lying down for a long period of time for sleep). Your spine actually impacts the longer you stand or sit up right throughout the day. Sometimes the difference by the end only minute, but sometimes, or with certain people, it's as significant as a full inch.

It's why old people "shrivel" in height.  They've been standing much longer than we have. Haha!


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

189cm or just over 6'2


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

5'9. I have average size parents, so being taller was most likely no in the cards for me.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

5' 3.75” (basically 5'4")


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Reese said:


> 5'9. I have average size parents, so being taller was most likely no in the cards for me.


In my mind - "5'9. I have average size penis" ... God damn. Internet has ruined me, I think.

OP - 191cm or 6'3.
Feels good, I guess?


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

5'4 

I wanna be 5'6/7


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm a lanky streak of piss - 6'5


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

I'm 5' 0". I'm a munchkin representing the lolipop guild...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

6'4"


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

5'6" and a half. :um


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

5'8"


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

6'1"


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

5'8 or 5'9


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

5'6' which aint bad for an asian girl so im not complaining.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

5' 8" or 172 cm / 10% body fat/ 155 lbs


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

5'10


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

5'4


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ditto ^


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

5'8

I wish I were taller, prolly ain't gonna happen though


----------



## firecat318 (Aug 9, 2013)

6' 2" and 155 pounds. I am satisfied with both my height and weight.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

6'1"


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm 5'5".


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Somewhere between 5'9 - 5'10


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

6'2

Mediocre


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

5'11"


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

5'3


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

6'1



megsy00 said:


> 5'3


Shorty-pants.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> 6'1
> 
> Shorty-pants.


Don't be jealous


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 5'6"


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

5ft8 around 75kg


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

5'7"


----------



## Mewt (Sep 16, 2014)

6'5" 210


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

6'4" 140 pounds
I'm a twig, I know. Don't tell me to eat, I do, and I've heard that far too many times.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

WalkingOnBothSides said:


> 6'4" 140 pounds
> I'm a twig, I know. Don't tell me to eat, I do, and I've heard that far too many times.


Well, you are only 19. You'll probably have a healthy weight around 175, 5 years from now.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

6'2" and 13 stone


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

6'0"


----------



## Cherbea (Oct 3, 2014)

5'3


----------



## slinky92 (Oct 2, 2014)

6'1


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

5'7


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

5' 10"

Somewhat of a shrimp.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5 ' 10 I am Nothing shrimp IMO. average guys height... its those 6 foot 5' es that mess up the averages :b


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 5'11"


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

2'11.5"


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

5'6" shortest male on this thread but one of the tallest in my family and relatives...


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

5'9''


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WalkingOnBothSides said:


> 6'4" 140 pounds
> I'm a twig, I know. Don't tell me to eat, I do, and I've heard that far too many times.


Do you play basketball? 8)


----------



## ZachMadass (Oct 1, 2014)

5'10"


----------



## mufsi (Oct 5, 2014)

4'10"


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

5'6


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

ok posting here for the second time

I'm 5'8.5"


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

5'7


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

5'5". I'm a short guy :/


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

5'4


----------



## OnlyInIttowinit (Oct 4, 2014)

5'11 15


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

5'9 call me Mr.Small


----------



## Neena101 (Sep 21, 2014)

4'11.5


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

5'5...


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

1,73 or 1,74 m


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

5'10 ½


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

5' 10"

But many times I feel like I am 3 feet tall ! :hide:sigh


----------



## Tj1989 (Oct 8, 2014)

192cm /6'3


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

5'6"...well 5'7" w/ shoes (I also have 5 siblings but yet I'm the tallest in the family)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

6f 1" or so.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a shortie next to my bros...


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

172-173 cm


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

6'0


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

6'4


----------



## truenorth (Oct 16, 2014)

5'3


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

4'11''


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

5 ft 11


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

A little bit under 183 cm, so 6ft.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

6 ft 1


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

5'11"


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

6'2" I'm the shortest of my siblings.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

171cm (5ft 7.5in)


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

160cm. Short, but would not change it.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

MildSA said:


> 5'6"...well 5'7" w/ shoes (I also have 5 siblings but yet I'm the tallest in the family)


Correction: I just measured myself in the morning & I'm a legit 5'7" w/o shoes (maybe 5'7.5"). So I guess we do shrink during the day.


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

5'2" 1/2 <- lol that half counts! 
and I think I'm 115 lbs


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

1.67 :d


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

5' 3''


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm 5'9"


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

6'1


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

5'9''


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

6'0" in the morning, 5'11" in the evening.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

166 Centimeters


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

5' 7"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

5'8 I think.


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

5'5 or 5'4
Something like that. -.-


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

5'1 because 12


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

5'3


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

its been a few years since I've checked but last time I was 5' 8". i think I'm 5' 9" now which is like average


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Around 5'8''/173 cm


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

5'8"

Answering this type of question for third time,I guess.


----------



## Improbable (Jan 1, 2015)

5'11"


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

5'1


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

5'6


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

6'2


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

5'6 bruh


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

5'2" tops


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

5ft 9 in the right shoes. Wish i was 6ft. feelsbadman


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

168cm
60kg
Do the math yourself :b


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

5'4"
I used to be 5'2.5" this summer but then I guess I grew! :boogie:yay


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

~5'8"


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

5'11" / 180cm


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

...............................


----------



## hoee (Jan 6, 2015)

5'7


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems like all the guys here are around 6 foot. hmmm


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

5'2


----------



## mentalpretzel (Aug 7, 2007)

5'3.5"

that .5 is a big deal for me :b


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

4 ft 11 :x


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

5'4


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

5'8 and 110 kg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

5'9


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

5 feet, 115 lbs.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

5'8'' 140lbs


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

6'04/184cm


----------



## Lok The Mischievous (Jan 31, 2015)

Last time I checked I was 5'11, and about 180 lbs, but most likely up to 210 since I stopped working.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

5'11


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

6'7


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

1'1


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

5"10


----------



## JumJum (Jan 26, 2011)

5'6"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mxx1 said:


> 164 cm and i just grew 2 cm


164cm = 5.38058 Feet. Congrats :yay


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> 164cm = 5.38058 Feet. Congrats :yay


Thank you :boogieYour height system is so very confusing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mxx1 said:


> Thank you :boogieYour height system is so very confusing.


You round it up. 5.38058 feet = 5 feet, 4 inches. Which is what many think is the perfect height for a woman. Personally I don't think there should be a "perfect" height. I think people should be more accepting of the verity that is in our world. And consider that beautiful.

*Steps off of soapbox


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

6'4


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't understand why people use commas When the correct way is to use a ' :stu Or is that just in the United States?


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

4'11


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

S a m said:


> 4'11


:clap for writing it right!


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

5'5 I think.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder how honest the posters are. I see a lot of the "preferred" heights being posted. * They say that when you set up an online dating profile, you should lie about your height because for a tall guy gets more responses. And a 5'4 woman gets more responses. :stu


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

7'11


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

6ft. My weight has always been 180-210, I don't check it often at all but maybe like 200 currently.


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Somewhere between 5'11" and 6'1".


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

5'3 114'ish pounds


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

mentalpretzel said:


> 5'3.5"
> 
> that .5 is a big deal for me :b


LOL, I feel ya! I've done the same before...:hs


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

5'5" and 120 lbs


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

5'2.5 and my weight varies due to my unhealthy eating ways (around 110lbs?)


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

6'3 Terrible height for someone with social anxiety


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

5'6"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

About 5'9" (175 cm)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

155 cm (5'1) 43 kg (95 lbs)


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still growing.. I'm 5'8 but I hope I can make it to 5'10


----------



## rdy2live (Mar 8, 2015)

5'9"


----------



## fishinbarrel (Jan 19, 2015)

6'2" and wears f***in clown shoes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5'4"


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

5'5 122 pounds. Starting to get nervous I'm going to fall short of my expected height, running out of time. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. Tall enough to have bumped my head on some really random things that didn't seem to be the kinds of things people bump their heads on.

2. Not tall enough to be thought of as notably tall by anyone


----------



## Mysty (Nov 9, 2011)

5'9''


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Last time I checked I was 5'11 but I'm probably around 6'0 now


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

CJanene said:


> Last time I checked I was 5'11 but I'm probably around 6'0 now


We got some tall ladies on this site.


----------



## seung (Feb 7, 2015)

5'4"


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

5'3"


----------



## Tony9113 (May 10, 2015)

About 6'0"


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

5'5''


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

6'0


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

177cm ~5'9.5"
I'd like to get down to 120lbs, ~54 kg


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

166 - 5'5''


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6" 2.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

5'8"

Lots of tall people on here. I feel short now


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

5ft1, actually 5'0.5 but I do believe the rule is .5 or over and you round up :b


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

6'1" right on the dot.


----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)

5'4"


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

175cm I guess that's 5.7 feet?


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

5'8.

Wish I had been 5'10.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

169 cm 

(so 5'7 ish.... I round up anyway)..
And 57 kg


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Standing tall at 5'0" :cry


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Standing taller at 5'1" cx


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm an escaped Elf from the North Poll. I came to America for better opportunity. I don't want to build stuff for Santa anymore.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

5'10"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

172cm


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

190 cm. So for you weird people I guess 6'3" something?


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

5'5


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

6'1, but when I'm lazy and don't get a hair cut for 5 months I become 6'3



tidbit said:


> Standing tall at 5'0" :cry


Short girls are the best, I dated a really cool girl that was 4'10 for a little while, I'm now partial to girls in the 4'10-5'3 height, when a girl gets on her tippy toes to kiss, it's possibly the cutest thing on the planet.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm 5'5".


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

5'6 I think. I haven't been measured accurately in a while. A lot of men tell me I'm taller. But they may just be insecure about their heights. 115-125 lbs depending on my appetite at the time.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

194 cm (about 6'4). I weigh 95 kg (about 210 pounds), but I look much skinnier


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ntln said:


> 194 cm (about 6'4). I weigh 95 kg (about 210 pounds), but I look much skinnier


You're 6'4? God damn son. Wait a couple more years in college, with your looks and your height you'll be slaying it.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> You're 6'4? God damn son. Wait a couple more years in college, with your looks and your height you'll be slaying it.


:lol nah, for some reason everyone in my college is really short (I swear like half the girls are under 5 feet tall)


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

6'7. No, I don't play basketball damnit.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

5'1


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> 6'1, but when I'm lazy and don't get a hair cut for 5 months I become 6'3
> 
> Short girls are the best, I dated a really cool girl that was 4'10 for a little while, I'm now partial to girls in the 4'10-5'3 height, when a girl gets on her tippy toes to kiss, it's possibly the cutest thing on the planet.


6'1" (183cm?) here, 190lbs (86kg).

5' ish is a height I've been experiencing a lot of lately. It's pretty cute and It's made me really fond of petite girls.

I love the fact she has to look up at me on her tiptoes with an eager smile on her face waiting to be kissed. 
But if you aren't picking her up by the waist to bring her face to your face for a level kiss, then you guys are doing it wrong 
Don't break your back or squat down to kiss her;bring her to you.

Also a note for you short girls that feel insecure; you can constantly just jump in the air, or off a bed etc, and launch yourself at us tall guys as a way of being flirty and we will always catch you and it's damn adorable.
I had one fling that would literally jump right on top of my shoulders(like a piggie-back ride, but she'd to it in front of my face too >_< ) from her bed with out giving me any warning other than a random "rawr" and me catching glimpse of her last second. She's pretty ballsy and crazy though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> 6'1" (183cm?) here, 190lbs (86kg).
> 
> 5' ish is a height I've been experiencing a lot of lately. It's pretty cute and It's made me really fond of petite girls.
> 
> ...


Haha I get you, lifting up a girl who's around 5' for a kiss is one of the finer simple pleasures in life, lol. I'm a fan of girls of any height, but the girl who's 4'10 that I mentioned earlier converted me to short girls.


----------



## classicalpaint (Jan 17, 2015)

5'5. Exceptionally average.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

5'11 not tall but not short


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

5'1


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm 5 ft 3 and it has always been my dream to be a center in the NBA. Iv'e been practicing against 4th graders.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

6.35 ft


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

5'5" here.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

5'7 and a muscle-y 150.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

6'1


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

5'10"


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

5'3 and weigh 125


----------



## Platina (May 12, 2015)

5'4" when rounding up.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

5'5


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

5'3. I like my height tbh. Short but not extremly short.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm 8 ft 12. Taller then Robert Wadlow himself.


----------

